# Game Thread: Wednesday March 30th Phoenix vs. Philadelphia



## ChristopherJ

<CENTER>* vs.







*


*Phoenix Suns (53-17) vs. Philadelphia 76er(35-35)* 
*Wednesday, March 30th, 7:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Philadelphia 76ers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Allen Iverson 
SG: Andre Iguodala
SF: Kyle Korver
PF: Chris Webber
C: Samuel Dalembert  




*Key Reserves:*





























Willie Green 
Aaron McKie 
John Salmons
Marc Jackson


*Previous Meetings*:
Friday 5th @ Philadelphia W 108-98  



</CENTER>


----------



## underhill_101

my prediction:

suns 118
sixers 104

marion 28/11/4
nash 18pts./12assts.


----------



## ChristopherJ

The Suns shouldn't have too much trouble with the 76ers. I think we should rest Amare if he's still sore with his ankle injury because I honestly don't think we need him to beat the 76ers. Webber continues to struggle and if our guards can contain AI this should be an easy win.

*Prediction*

Suns 116
76ers 97


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

KidCanada said:


> The Suns shouldn't have too much trouble with the 76ers. I think we should rest Amare if he's still sore with his ankle injury because I honestly don't think we need him to beat the 76ers. Webber continues to struggle and if our guards can contain AI this should be an easy win.
> 
> *Prediction*
> 
> Suns 116
> 76ers 97


You do know that the Sixers have beaten the Suns already this year and they have been heating up as of late because they are finally starting to figure out how to play together. I don't think it's going to be as easy as you make it seem.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> You do know that the Sixers have beaten the Suns already this year and they have been heating up as of late because they are finally starting to figure out how to play together. I don't think it's going to be as easy as you make it seem.


If Webber can make some shots then it has the potential of being a close game. But if Webber continues throwing up bricks like he has been, then I see the Suns winning this one fairly easy. Could be wrong, we'll see tommorow.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My prediction:

Suns 110
-
Sixers 104


----------



## ChristopherJ

Amare remains day to day.

Game Preview


----------



## jibikao

KidCanada said:


> If Webber can make some shots then it has the potential of being a close game. But if Webber continues throwing up bricks like he has been, then I see the Suns winning this one fairly easy. Could be wrong, we'll see tommorow.


You do know Suns is the #1 team on the West right now and just because a #8 East team is "hot" right now doesn't mean a whole lot. While I think Philly is better, I don't see why Suns can lose except 1.) Amare doesn't play 2.) We have an off night. 

While we are on the topic, it is Webber I am afraid of, not AI. AI can have his game but Webber will give Marion more problems. If Marion is in foul trouble, we may be in deep trouble. Anyway, Suns' bench should step up!


----------



## Nashaholic

C-webb has been having some trouble finding chemistry with his new teammates and has been shooting badly from the field so offense will likely have to mostly come from Iverson. 

*Prediction*

Suns 114 Phili 102 


Iverson 36 points
Nash: 16 points-more importantly 13 assists


----------



## G-Force

Keep in mind that this game is being played in Phoenix and Philly is six games under .500 on the road. You can count on AI getting 30+ points, even if he has to put up 30+ shots to get them. You can also figure that he will have his share of turnovers as well. So, Phoenix may not keep him from getting his points, but they can work to limit his scoring efficiency. Just make the little guy play defense, if you can get him out of the passing lanes. Phoenix needs to work more on taking care of the ball. Our turnovers have been up lately, and someone like AI will steal you blind if you are not careful.

I'm not takint this game for granted, but I figure that the Suns will prevail, and hopefully cover the vBookie point spread as well.

G-Force


----------



## Pejavlade

Amare is not playing (ankle).


----------



## ChristopherJ

Huge block by Hunter on AI. :clap:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Steve 2 early TO's but squares the match at 14-14.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Marion continues to be on fire with 10 points already. 25-20 Suns with 2 minutes to go in the 1st Q.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Jim Jackson has 4. We need the bench to contribute tonight without Amare in the lineup.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Suns up 29-24 after the 1st Q. Are tempo isn't as fast as the Nuggets game which has a lot to do with the 76ers solid transition D so far. Without Amare we'll have to keep knocking down open looks and Nash has to watch out he doesn't get into foul trouble guarding AI.


----------



## underhill_101

nice 1st Q by the suns without amare


----------



## ChristopherJ

32-29 Suns. The 76ers transition D is really stifling are tempo right now. We're not getting any fast break points or odd man breaks.


----------



## underhill_101

q-rich just broke dan majerle's record for most 3's by a sun in a season


----------



## Pejavlade

Qrich tied Dan Majerle record for most threes by Sun in a season, is Qrich on pace to shoot the most 3's in one season.

Qrich has taken the lead most 3 pointers.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Suns are heating up. Now up 48-35.


----------



## ChristopherJ

underhill_101 said:


> q-rich just broke dan majerle's record for most 3's by a sun in a season


Yeah and he just hit another one. Congrats to Q Rich :cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Pejavlade said:


> Qrich tied Dan Majerle record for most threes by Sun in a season, is Qrich on pace to shoot the most 3's in one season.
> 
> Qrich has taken the lead most 3 pointers.


I'm not sure if he's on pace to make the most 3's in one year but I wouldn't be surprised if he breaks the record for the most shot attempts. :eek8:


----------



## jibikao

So far, so good!! Keep up the SOLAR ENERGY!! baby. :banana:


----------



## jibikao

By the way, is it me or AI looks like he is super pissed about something... he looks like he has no energy at all. His shots are sort of flat and his defense is slow too. Is he not feeling well or the Suns' heat is just too much to bare? :eek8:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Killer crossover and pull up jumper by JJ. Suns now up 55-37 with 3 mins to in the half.

AI answers back with a quick pull up jumper.

Marion gets the bucket AND 1! Suns up 57-39 with Marion about to shoot the FT. :banana:


----------



## ChristopherJ

jibikao said:


> By the way, is it me or AI looks like he is super pissed about something... he looks like he has no energy at all. His shots are sort of flat and his defense is slow too. Is he not feeling well or the Suns' heat is just too much to bare? :eek8:



I think he's frustrated because he's shooting poorly and his team is getting whipped. :boohoo:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Nash 10 points, 6 rebs, 6 assists.

on pace for a triple double....


----------



## jibikao

Oh, let Nash get all the rebounds please. I don't think he has ever got a triple double...at least not in the Rebound category. lol

And Webber is hurt... again (and again and again....)


AI looks very frustrated....


----------



## Pejavlade

Looks like Webber got a cramp of something seems to fine at the moment.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Nash gets his own rebound and sets up JJ for the 3. Up to a 20 point lead 61-41.

*Nash triple Double watch*

Nash 10 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists.


----------



## jibikao

Nash has 11 rebounds already?? WTF? lol I hope Philly isn't that bad. 

I think the biggest problem for Philly is their inability to stop dribble penetration. That is exactly why their centers are in foul trouble 'cause they let Nash penetrate and this leads to bad situations. 

Oh well.... 


Let Nash get 2 more assists please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Suns leading the 76ers 65-41. They contained the Suns for as long as possible but sharp shooting from everyone has given us a huge lead.

Steve Nash has: 12 points,11 rebs, and 8 assists. Just two assists away from his second career triple double.

Overall a great half by everyone so far. I think it's fair to say this one is in the bag.


----------



## Dissonance

Man, I wanted 70 at halftime again. I am loving us coming out to play like this. Maybe it's me but lately in last few games I've seen, its seemed like haven't had the energy or just played careless and not a flowing offensive game as we have done a lot this season. 


Anyone remember the most we scored at halftime? Was it 70? Can't seem to remember.


----------



## ChristopherJ

dissonance19 said:


> Man, I wanted 70 at halftime again. I am loving us coming out to play like this. Maybe it's me but lately in last few games I've seen, its seemed like haven't had the energy or just played careless and not a flowing offensive game as we have done a lot this season.
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the most we scored at halftime? Was it 70? Can't seem to remember.


I think we scored 70 against Portland in the 1st half. But I'm not sure on the most we've scored at halftime.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Nash is starting the 2nd half so it looks like he'll get his triple double. Even though the Suns are up by 20 we can't get complacent and let them back in it.


----------



## ChristopherJ

71-55. Down to a 16 point lead. We got to start hitting are shots again.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Steve Nash Triple Double!!!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ

JJ back to back 3's. Now 85-65 Suns. Voshkuhl scored so you know it's over.


----------



## ChristopherJ

92-70 after the 3rd quarter. 

Marion has 26 points, 9 rebs
JJ has 20 points, 6 rebs, 7 assists(another possible triple-double)


----------



## underhill_101

amazing triple double by nash.... congrats to him :clap:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> You do know that the Sixers have beaten the Suns already this year and they have been heating up as of late because they are finally starting to figure out how to play together. I don't think it's going to be as easy as you make it seem.


What was that??? And without Amare.... :nah:


----------



## ChristopherJ

111-81 for the Suns with about 3 minutes to go. With this 30 point lead Paul Shirley have finally been given some minutes. :laugh:


----------



## jibikao

It's only about 2 mins left. 

Something I have to say...

I am not too impressed with Voshkuhl. His reaction is so slow! A lot of times he doesn't really know how to react to the offense flow. He sets picks and then he forgets to roll or he needs somebody to tell him. It's almost like his goal is to set picks and that's it. lol 

And as for McCarty, why does he always has to shoot so many threes? Is he that good? Every time he shoots, I feel the ball is not going in. Maybe he was just cold but I just feel he's been taking a lot of threes..kinda like how Walker takes his 3s in Boston. lol 

One more thing... Barbosa needs to quit looking at the floor when he dribbles! When he tries to penetrate, it feels like the ball is leaving his hand. Very unstable dribbling. I think Barbosa is still better at SG.  

Overall, great game. I thought Philly would give us a good battle if Amare doens't play. Oh well... I guess they have a back-to-back game and they won't win if they don't bring their A games.


----------



## G-Force

G-Force said:


> Keep in mind that this game is being played in Phoenix and Philly is six games under .500 on the road. You can count on AI getting 30+ points, even if he has to put up 30+ shots to get them. You can also figure that he will have his share of turnovers as well. So, Phoenix may not keep him from getting his points, but they can work to limit his scoring efficiency. Just make the little guy play defense, if you can get him out of the passing lanes. Phoenix needs to work more on taking care of the ball. Our turnovers have been up lately, and someone like AI will steal you blind if you are not careful.
> 
> I'm not takint this game for granted, but I figure that the Suns will prevail, and hopefully cover the vBookie point spread as well.
> 
> G-Force


As expected, AI took his shots, 27 of them and made less than 40% of them. He also got 4 assists and *6* turnovers. As a team Philly shot .351 against a team with supposed no defense and lost by 29 points. Okay, enough about the Sixers futility tonight.

Let's talk about the Suns gettin' it done tonight, without Amare. We had 15 turnovers, but almost doubled that with 29 assists. Stevie got a very nice triple double before the third quarter was done. Marion had another big game - he had been impressing the socks off me lately. Hunter swatted 5 shots and Q and the JJ's had nice scoring nights, too.

Very nice overall game by the whole team.

G-Force


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Box Score 
Recap *


----------



## tempe85

jibikao said:


> And as for McCarty, why does he always has to shoot so many threes? Is he that good? Every time he shoots, I feel the ball is not going in. Maybe he was just cold but I just feel he's been taking a lot of threes..kinda like how Walker takes his 3s in Boston. lol


Oddly enough even after today McCarty is shooting 43% from the Arc for the Suns this season. I guess he was just cold today.. not that it made much of a difference. His game is a lot like Walker's except that McCarty can't rebound the basketball (being 6-10 he sucks big time at rebounding). What McCarty brings to this team however is a lot of experience, he's played in over 530 games in his career and even won the national championship when he was with Kentucky. He's actually a pretty good 3Point shooter and obviously that fits in well with our teams style of play. All in all McCarty is a solid edition to our bench.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

ZERO chances for the 6ers to win this one! Nice game of the suns!


----------



## jibikao

tempe85 said:


> Oddly enough even after today McCarty is shooting 43% from the Arc for the Suns this season. I guess he was just cold today.. not that it made much of a difference. His game is a lot like Walker's except that McCarty can't rebound the basketball (being 6-10 he sucks big time at rebounding). What McCarty brings to this team however is a lot of experience, he's played in over 530 games in his career and even won the national championship when he was with Kentucky. He's actually a pretty good 3Point shooter and obviously that fits in well with our teams style of play. All in all McCarty is a solid edition to our bench.


Oh, I see. I guess maybe it was just unlucky that every time I see him shooting, the ball just didn't go in. But the way he shoots the ball is just like Marion's shooting - VERY awkward! lol Oh well, as long as the ball goes in, that's what it counts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

since the sixers loss helps the nets playoff chances, I'm happy to see the suns win this one.


----------



## jibikao

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> since the sixers loss helps the nets playoff chances, I'm happy to see the suns win this one.


Hahahaha. I am sure you do.  Just like how the Wolves fans thank us for beating Nuggets.


----------

